# Hottest 100 Craft Beers of 2015



## Reman (15/12/15)

Voting opened today
http://craftypint.com/news/1139/vote-for-the-hottest-100-aussie-craft-beers

Mine were
1. 4 Pines ESB
2. brew cult milk and 2 sugars
3. La Sirene Wild Saison
4. Six strings red IPA
5. Nail Hugh Dunne Brown


----------



## crowmanz (15/12/15)

If you can't see the beers you want to vote for, submit it via the link. I added some today and had emails back from the breweries in no time saying they had loaded their beers up.


----------



## danestead (15/12/15)

I wasn't aware you could vote for beers not in the list but this Is what I should have voted like. It's hard to rank them but anyway the top 5 i can think of are:

Feral Tusk IIPA
Pirate Life IIPA
Eagle Bay Pale Ale
Last Drop Brewery Pilsner
Colonial Hoppy Kölsch


----------



## pist (18/12/15)

Nail Brewing flaming lamington ftw!


----------



## Reman (26/1/16)

Counting down now http://craftypint.com/news/1163/Hottest_100_Aussie_Craft_Beers_of_2015_The_Results


----------



## LorriSanga (26/1/16)

_In no order_

Pirate Life - IIPA
BBC - Walker IPA
Baachus - Bayside Pale
BBC - Jenny from the BOCK
KAIJU - Betelgeuse


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

Mine are yet to be announced.. the suspense..


----------



## Killer Brew (26/1/16)

Great result for Big Shed Brewing here in SA with 3 beers in the Top 100. Couple of home brewers who went commercial a couple of years ago and are growing quickly.

Expect Pirate Life to get 3 beers in the Top 10 though to lead the South Aussies though.


----------



## Elz (26/1/16)

Numer one (2,3,4..): Pirate life IIPA. Brought two slabs so far And it was my beer of choice at Adelaide beer festival. Costing me a fortune to buy! Need a clone recipe..... Quick.


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

Yeah i had the pirate life IIPA in the list sure it will be a favourite


----------



## welly2 (26/1/16)

Stone and Wood Pacific Ale number 1? Seriously?


----------



## Killer Brew (26/1/16)

Pale Ales and IPA's absolutely dominate the top 20. Seems like a step back. I'm sure last year there was more variety finally.


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

Wouldnt have picked the 1st.. a surprise


----------



## jimmy_jangles (26/1/16)

more people voting these days, so always going to be the beers that are widely distributed that go better


----------



## Seaquebrew (26/1/16)

It is probably the beer which is introducing the most people to new styles than any other currently 

Same as LCPA did in the past

Cheers


----------



## Yob (26/1/16)

War hog.. There are no others


welly2 said:


> Stone and Wood Pacific Ale number 1? Seriously?


Dafuq? 

War hog.. That is all


----------



## Doomy73 (27/1/16)

Most disappointing one for me was JS 150 Lashes climbed 49 places to 6!

One above 4 Pines Pale.

Well done S&W and all the new entries.


----------



## Reman (28/1/16)

Must admit I'm not a big fan of the Pacific Ale, just tastes a bit watery and grassy. Hop hog I like, but after trying a few IPAs it is a little one dimensional.

Will definitely need to try the Pirate Life's


----------



## Alchomist (28/1/16)

S&W Pacific Ale at No 1?????
It tastes like a watered down version of a summer ale I tried to brew once.

No way is it in the Hogs league!!


----------



## SBOB (28/1/16)

150 Lashes... does that even count as 'craft' beer?
but I guess, whatever gets more people not drinking New/XXXX etc


----------



## quantum8 (28/1/16)

> 150 Lashes... does that even count as 'craft' beer?
> but I guess, whatever gets more people not drinking New/XXXX etc


Exactly right there SBOB!

Happy to see pirate life and the Karma Citra right up there.


----------



## SBOB (28/1/16)

quantum8 said:


> Exactly right there SBOB!
> 
> Happy to see pirate life and the Karma Citra right up there.


Had a Pirate Life the other week, and its definitely tasty but at $13-$15 a can its definitely an expensive drop


----------



## Mattrox (28/1/16)

SBOB said:


> Had a Pirate Life the other week, and its definitely tasty but at $13-$15 a can its definitely an expensive drop


But the can is big and at 8.8% ABV it's probably got 2 and a bit stubbies worth of alcohol in it. And tastes a hell of a lot better that a lot of other 4.7% beers in a 375 (or 330) mL bottle/can


----------



## SBOB (29/1/16)

Mattrox said:


> But the can is big and at 8.8% ABV it's probably got 2 and a bit stubbies worth of alcohol in it. And tastes a hell of a lot better that a lot of other 4.7% beers in a 375 (or 330) mL bottle/can


no argument with the logic, but when browsing the beer isle variety of selection often trumps straight Alc%/$


----------



## danestead (3/2/16)

Yob said:


> War hog.. There are no others
> Dafuq?
> 
> War hog.. That is all


I've had it a few times. On tap at the brewery, on tap elsewhere and in the bottle. It has great flavour and aroma etc however on at least 1 occasion it was quite astringent so Im not sold just yet.


----------



## danestead (3/2/16)

SBOB said:


> Had a Pirate Life the other week, and its definitely tasty but at $13-$15 a can its definitely an expensive drop


With the cost of ingredients in that beer i wouldnt think Pirate Life would be making any greater profit margin on it than their other beers. To make a beer like that would take considerable hops.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (3/2/16)

danestead said:


> With the cost of ingredients in that beer i wouldnt think Pirate Life would be making any greater profit margin on it than their other beers. To make a beer like that would take considerable hops.


Also $3.74 excise per litre compared to $1.87 for a 5% beer!


----------



## pablo_h (4/2/16)

I haven't had decent beer in ages. Never had any eastern states micro brew beer, but I'm lucky enough to live in WA, so back in the day used to go to little creatures and feral every week or so.
Also used to go to bobby dazzlers in the city a lot. It was the only place to get coopers on tap, plus Nail was operating there and I'd often hammer down a nail.
Never knew before what happened to the guy that was brewing nail, it just shut down one day. Sorry to read what happened to him - I only ever found out due to this thread/top 100 list.


----------



## danestead (7/2/16)

pablo_h said:


> I haven't had decent beer in ages. Never had any eastern states micro brew beer, but I'm lucky enough to live in WA, so back in the day used to go to little creatures and feral every week or so.
> Also used to go to bobby dazzlers in the city a lot. It was the only place to get coopers on tap, plus Nail was operating there and I'd often hammer down a nail.
> Never knew before what happened to the guy that was brewing nail, it just shut down one day. Sorry to read what happened to him - I only ever found out due to this thread/top 100 list.


You mean John Stallwood? Pretty sure they are still going great guns mate.


----------



## pablo_h (7/2/16)

danestead said:


> You mean John Stallwood? Pretty sure they are still going great guns mate.


Nah, he stopped for a while in 2004 and closed down. I only knew it was reopened due to this beer list.
Did some digging on why it closed (that was the sorry to read part)and it's re-opening which was news to me.
From landline



> "he founded the first microbrewery in Perth's CBD, the same year he launched his Signature label... And while it wasn't a big money spinner, the beer and its creator were gaining industry respect. But just when the business was starting to take off, his dreams were shattered one night in 2004. He wound up in hospital after going to the rescue of strangers involved in a fight in Fremantle.
> 
> JOHN STALLWOOD: First of all I was protecting the three girls but then the three girls attacked the bloke and I was protecting him. Then a bloke who was a friend of the three girls punched me and I hit the pavement badly.
> 
> ...


Like I said, I never knew what happened to him or why nail ale in bobby dazzlers closed.


----------

